# Jackplate install



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Ok, so no need to disconnect? what would you use to support the motor?


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

GG34 said:


> Ok, so no need to disconnect? what would you use to support the motor?


strong tree branch, rope, chain, come-a-long, keep boat trailer connected to tow vehicle in case you have to wrestle engine to get holes lined up.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I removed and remounted both my motors (50 and 90hp) with a tree branch and a chain hoist. Obviously pick a strong tree branch.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

How do you connect the come along or chain to the motor?


----------



## LWalker (Aug 20, 2013)

You need to pick up a lifting ring and it screws into the top of the flywheel.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Lift the motor with a chain hoist or better still a hydraulic shop crane. Depending on the motor it may have a built in lift ring. If you don't want to buy a ring, a gear puller can sometimes be made to work, and for a smaller motor, ratchet straps under and around will do. If your wiring and steering cable are both long enough, there's no need to disconnect anything from the motor.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

both of my motors came with lifting rings.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Ok I'll check it's a 60hp merc Bigfoot. Where would the ring be? Top of the flywheel?


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

GG34 said:


> Ok I'll check it's a 60hp merc Bigfoot. Where would the ring be? Top of the flywheel?



Yes, typically to the back of it, not in the center of it. I'd be inclined to lift the foot with a floor jack while securing the top end via the lifting eye.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

I'm not at home but the manual shows a lift eye just to the rear of the flywheel.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I hang motors with the front end loader on my tractor and a lifting strap ran through either a lifting eye that threads into the flywheel or a lifting ring attached to the block behind the flywheel. I do it by mysrlf but an extra guy can get you out of a bind.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

View attachment 4544


----------



## POCtied (Oct 19, 2016)

^^^ this makes me feel like such a city slicker


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Kubotas are cool


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Nice


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

POCtied said:


> ^^^ this makes me feel like such a city slicker


I'm a high tech fishing ******* man! I setiously come from over 5 generations of farmers but I broke the mold. 
I bought that Kubota brand new in 2006, she is very useful.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

If you have never build an aluminum boat and used a tractor to drag it off the trailer, flip it over on2x4s and drag it back on the trailer by yourself so you can apply GatorGlide to the bottom you aren't living right! 

View attachment 4545


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Everyone in Texas has a tractor. I lifted my motor out of the back of the truck with mine. Unfortunately the smaller e-tecs don't have lifting lugs, so a buddy and I had to lift my motor by hand onto the jack plate.


----------

